# UK Vaccs?



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello,

What's the situation with vaccs in the UK?

When do they get done, what are they, and what are the options?

I'm guessing there is more than one injection to be given, around 3 weeks apart?

Thanks folks!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

we do our first vaccination at 8-10 weeks and the second at 12 weeks then a week later they are safe to go out and mix


----------

